# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Платежный агрегатор

## acontinent

Со времени роста популярности биткоина и другие криптовалюты рассматривались, в первую очередь, как инструмент капиталовложений. Но в последнее время, как показывает статистика, они все более активно принимаются в качестве оплаты разнообразными магазинами и сервисами. 
Причиной применять данный инструмент по первоначальному назначению является и то, что для этого есть технические возможности. В качестве примера приведем [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], позволяющий принимать оплату в разных токенах, проведя необходимую настройку подходящих параметров. Подробнее про это можно выяснить на портале wellcoinex.ru.
Важно, что применяя платежный агрегатор, предприниматель исключает банки и прочих посредников во время проведения электронных платежей. Естественно, речь не ведется о полном уходе в «крипту», тем не менее иметь возможность предоставить покупателю эту альтернативу – это очень эффективно, так как повышает лояльность к бизнесу в целом.
Разумеется, для использования таких денег в качестве платежных инструментов требуется их конвертировать в фиат и обратно. Сегодня криптовалюта в Грузии 2022 может быть без проблем сконвертирована на традиционные варианты платежных средств. В Сети работают обменники, позволяющие делать это не выходя из дома или офиса в самые сжатые сроки.
Если вас интересует купить криптовалюту в Грузии, то это возможно сделать во многих сервисах. Обналичить криптовалюту также не является проблемой для современного человека. Очевидно, что криптовалютная сфера в Грузии активно развивается, и происходит это с подачи властей, которые стремятся сделать страну одним из центров прогрессивного рынка.

----------

